# Delay in long term visitors visa for southafrica from india



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

Please can anyone tell me if they have received their long term visitors visa application submitted this year in June 2022. If anyone received any kind of visa application decision this year, please let me know , because it has taken so long now.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Please refert to my thread message for a report about delays in reviewing visa application abroad:

SA keeps the brakes on foreign visa applications, Billions in foreign investment are at risk

Basically, DHA, in practice, has stopped issuing any long-term visas since the beginning of this year. 

Some applicants got decision for their applications, but most, if not all, of the applicants who got a decision received refusals, and they had to appeal and pay for it. 

I know people who submitted their applications in January are still waiting for the outcome in September.

DHA now finally changed the procedure and allowed local embassies to handle applications overseas again. So hopefully it will expedite the process in the coming months.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

I have applied in month of may from Mumbai India still not received the VISA. We need to wait some more time.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

I have applied ICT visa for South Africa - Still waiting for Visa


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> I have applied ICT visa for South Africa - Still waiting for Visa
> [/QUO
> 
> Dear Sir, When you applied??


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

I have applied ICT VISA with family in April 2022 still waiting for the same ,how much time it will take ..which month I can predict the same. Im from Hyderabad , applied in Delhi via VFS

Follow this Yutube link for information:


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Dear Sir,

Some of my friends , who applied month of Feb they received on June 7th. My another collogue from Japan applied ICT VISA month of APR and their family applied on MAY. He received the VISA along with his family on 5th September.

So I hope you may received this month second week.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Some of my friends , who applied month of Feb they received on June 7th. My another collogue from Japan applied ICT VISA month of APR and their family applied on MAY. He received the VISA along with his family on 5th September.
> 
> So I hope you may received this month second week.


Sounds Good !!! Please whatsapp message to my Number +91 9866616582.
All they applied visa for ICT South Africa?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Sounds Good !!! Please whatsapp message to my Number +91 9866616582.
> All they applied visa for ICT South Africa?


YES


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Some of my friends , who applied month of Feb they received on June 7th. My another collogue from Japan applied ICT VISA month of APR and their family applied on MAY. He received the VISA along with his family on 5th September.
> 
> So I hope you may received this month second week.


Have you got your visa?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Have you got your visa?


Not yet. need to wait some more days, since all our application will be processed in DHA Pretoria.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

ICT is different fom long-term visitor visa. I think we are talking about long-term visitor visa here.

ICT is a working visa.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> ICT is different fom long-term visitor visa. I think we are talking about long-term visitor visa here.
> 
> ICT is a working visa.


Dear Sir,
All the VISA's more than 90 days which is applied prior to 1st of September has been sent DHA Pretoria. 
So we have to wait no other go.

When you applied


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Dear Sir,
> All the VISA's more than 90 days which is applied prior to 1st of September has been sent DHA Pretoria.
> So we have to wait no other go.
> 
> When you applied


Just a though.

Have you ever considered withdrawing your application submitted and reapply it again?

Your new application can be then processed at local embassy. It might be even quicker for your to get it.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Just a though.
> 
> Have you ever considered withdrawing your application submitted and reapply it again?
> 
> Your new application can be then processed at local embassy. It might be even quicker for your to get it.


No I have not considered, my office Mobility team, said it will worsen the process. So I have not considered.

Are you also waiting for VISA?


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Have you got your visa?


No still the status remains same - 
*Application has been received at the “The South African High Commission, New Delhi”.*


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

https://businesstech.co.za/news/government/632299/home-affairs-to-fast-track-critical-skills-and-business-visas/


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

It is about critical skill and business visa speedup process. What about dependent visa/long term visitors visa? Anybody received visa this month?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

karan84 said:


> It is about critical skill and business visa speedup process. What about dependent visa/long term visitors visa? Anybody received visa this month?


They are at the bottom of priority list.

Priority is the money or investment, and skills.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/government/632299/home-affairs-to-fast-track-critical-skills-and-business-visas/


Can you please share the content of this acritical, I am unable open the link.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

Home Affairs to fast-track critical skills and business visas.



https://businesstech.co.za/news/government/632299/home-affairs-to-fast-track-critical-skills-and-business-visas/




The Department of Home Affairs says it is fast-tracking critical skills visa applications currently being processed to address the growing backlog – and is setting up a team to prioritise these applications going forward.
Responding in a written parliamentary Q&A this week, home affairs minister Aaron Motsoaledi said that the department is implementing several interventions to deal with the backlogs related to Critical Skills, Business and Work visas for Corporate Companies and key investment projects.
Companies have run into frustrating hurdles with these visa types over the last few months as the department dithered with systems and shifted processes around. Businesses have described getting the necessary visas for foreign workers in the country as a nightmare.

Motsoaledi said his department and the Department of Trade, Industry and Competition have set up a dedicated team led by the respective Directors-General of the two departments to track and ensure the finalisation of business visas. The team meets weekly and tracks progress on all applications, he said.
“The DHA and DTIC worked on a consolidated list of 605 visa applications from businesses. The list was finalised, and all visas were issued under the Immigration Act. Regular updates on business applications are shared with the Department of Trade, Industry and Competition and the Department of International Relations and Cooperation,” he said.
“The DHA has also held meetings with various stakeholders to update them on their applications, such as Ford, SAB, BMW and Procter & Gamble and Huawei.”
He added that delegations to process visa applications at all foreign missions were reinstated back to the Foreign Missions as of 1 September 2022 under strict control and monitoring processes to better handle the processes.


Going forward, Motsoaledi said that these visa types would be prioritised through a dedicated team.
“The permitting team has been capacitated with a dedicated team of 26 adjudicators, and this team will prioritise critical skills and business visa applications, ensuring a shorter turnaround time for Critical skills and business visa applications,” he said.
“Critical Skills visa is a target in the Department’s Annual Performance Plan, and its achievement is essential.”
A new Critical Skills list was published in February 2022, with a major update in August, adding 39 positions related to the medical field.
The publishing of the critical skills list was an essential aspect of president Cyril Ramaphosa’s plan to draw much-needed professionals to South Africa.


However, other plans put forward by the president have made little to no progress.
Repeating his statement from September, Motsoaledi reiterated that there is no update on president Cyril Ramaphosa’s plan for digital nomad – i.e., remote working – visas in South Africa and that offering visas on arrival for tourists is out of the question.
Visas for digital nomads are travel permits that legalise the status of travelling professionals. Like tourist visas, they are easy to obtain and do not require long paperwork and a work contract. However, they allow for longer stays.
There are currently over 130 countries that are exempt from visa requirements in South Africa for travel and tourism purposes. However, these exemptions are for limited periods, ranging between 30 and 120 days, depending on the passport being used to travel, and do not grant permission to work in the country.

Since making the announcement, however, little has been done to execute these plans.
“The Immigration Act does not, in its current form, make provision for a remote working visa,” Motsoaledi said. “Tourists are not permitted, in terms of the prescribed Regulations, to conduct work while sojourning in the country as tourists.
“The Immigration Act only makes provision for an ordinary visitor to conduct work whilst on a visitor’s visa subject to authorisation for such a work activity being approved on application by the Director General and for a period not exceeding the 180 days per calendar year,” he said.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Home Affairs to fast-track critical skills and business visas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, hope ICT VISA also in priority


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update, hope ICT VISA also in priority


i have applied long term visitors visa research will get priority or not?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> i have applied long term visitors visa research will get priority or not?


Understanding from this article is, they are giving priority to critical VISA and corporate companies . but same time, we all are waiting almost 5 months, hope soon we will receive the VISA.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update, hope ICT VISA also in priority


yes all long term visas


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> i have applied long term visitors visa research will get priority or not?


yes it will be same section long term visa it will also consider ..


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

Till now there is no update of my visa. any body received their visa recently.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Till now there is no update of my visa. any body received their visa recently.


The last information which I know is, One of my friend received the ICT VISA on June 20th , His application date is Feb 10th.

So after centralization of VISA process, initial date applications took 4 to 5 months , we all applied after 6 months of centralization, I think we need to wait some more time.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, any body received their visa? Any news regarding issuing of the visa from south African home affairs please share.


----------



## NPRADEE3 (3 mo ago)

Sanul, have you got your ICT visa?


----------



## SahooSandhya (3 mo ago)

Any news? Applied in May 2022, still waiting in Oct 2022


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

SahooSandhya said:


> Any news? Applied in May 2022, still waiting in Oct 2022


Which type of visa you applied? I have applied in jun 2022 long term research visa. But there is no update.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

They give priortiy to critical skills and Inctra-company Transfer (who is working on major projects/companies).

Long-term applications are now being processed in your local embassy/consulates. Generally speaking, it will be much quicker than it was once processed in Pretoria before.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Even they have not issue the ICT VISA, I have been waiting since May-2022, some of them waiting from March.


Below is the reply from Consulate general Mumbai

Good day
Thank you for your mail.
Kindly note that Department of Home Affairs (DHA) announced in January 2022 that all long term visa applications have to be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs’ Head Office in Pretoria for processing and finalization of the visa. This has unfortunately caused backlogs in the applications process.
Your kind understanding and patience in this regard is much appreciated


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Even they have not issue the ICT VISA, I have been waiting since May-2022, some of them waiting from March.
> 
> 
> Below is the reply from Consulate general Mumbai
> ...


DHA changed it's policy from centrallized processing to local processing in early October this year.

However, if your application was submitted before October (after January) this year, your application is still with DHA in Pretoria, and waiting to be processed.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> DHA changed it's policy from centrallized processing to local processing in early October this year.
> 
> However, if your application was submitted before October (after January) this year, your application is still with DHA in Pretoria, and waiting to be processed.


Do you have any information, un till when they issued the VISA.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have any information, un till when they issued the VISA.


No. I do not have that much inside information.

I applied a relative visa and am waiting for it to be processed. It was submitted in late Feburary. 

From the progress that I saw on FB and here, my current estimation is 12 months for processing it. Still quite some months to go.

I think you applied ICT, right? If so, unless you are working on a major project/big multi-national company (such as the Fench company brought the grievance to the President, your position is slightly better than mine.

I guess your application can be processed faster if it is now sitting with your local embassy, rather than in Pretoria. But no data verification yet, since they just changed policy earlier in October. I cannot find any people sharing such information on internet.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> No. I do not have that much inside information.
> 
> I applied a relative visa and am waiting for it to be processed. It was submitted in late Feburary.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your firm reply.

I am working in Nissan it's Japanese based MNC ( Automobile Sector) and I have applied for ICT VISA in the month of May , my application also sit in DHA Pretoria. 

Hope for the best


----------



## Domitech (2 mo ago)

I apply for study visa in April and my for my children a week after and up till now have no gotten any reply


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

Good News !!! Announced on 31-Oct-2022 from DHA- South Africa
***


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the update, hope ICT VISA also in priority


check new update


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Hi everyone, any body received their visa? Any news regarding issuing of the visa from south African home affairs please share.


yes i shared new info above pls check that


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> The last information which I know is, One of my friend received the ICT VISA on June 20th , His application date is Feb 10th.
> 
> So after centralization of VISA process, initial date applications took 4 to 5 months , we all applied after 6 months of centralization, I think we need to wait some more time.


@kumar do you have his application vfs reference number , i dont think this info is correct


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Sunul said:


> Good News !!! Announced on 31-Oct-2022 from DHA- South Africa
> ***
> 
> View attachment 102540
> ...


Good news, indeed. What a waste of time and resources to centralize the processing in the first place.

A good political will does not necessarily help solving the problems in rea life, for the least.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Good News !!! Announced on 31-Oct-2022 from DHA- South Africa
> ***
> 
> View attachment 102540
> ...





Sunul said:


> @kumar do you have his application VFS reference number , i dont think this info is correct


@ Sunul,
The Information is 100% true, why because , yesterday also I spoke to him, now he in South Africa.

The additional information is, he only received the ICT VISA, his dependent not received.

So he cancelled the dependent VISA and travelled alone. 

I will try to get his application reference number. 

AS per new directive, all our application will be processed in respective consulates , it's my understanding correct?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> @ Sunul,
> The Information is 100% true, why because , yesterday also I spoke to him, now he in South Africa.
> ...
> 
> AS per new directive, all our application will be processed in respective consulates , it's my understanding correct?











Per directive:

1) if your application was submitted between 12 Jan. and 31 Aug; *AND* 
2) your application has not been forwarded from your local embassy/consulate to Pretoria
your application will be processed at your local embassy/consulate.

If you application is submitted between that period of time, and unfortunately, it has been successfully forwarded to Pretoria, accordingly to the Directive, I guess it will still be processed in Pretoria.

I hope it is just a way of covering DHA's embarrassing pivot on this issue. The HQ of DHA can now simply say they did not receive any of the applications they don't want to process, so any number of the applications can just go back to where it came from.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> @ Sunul,
> The Information is 100% true, why because , yesterday also I spoke to him, now he in South Africa.
> 
> The additional information is, he only received the ICT VISA, his dependent not received.
> ...


when your friend got the ICT visa and after how many month he received the visa?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> when your friend got the ICT visa and after how many month he received the visa?


@karan84
He applied month of Feb and received 2nd week of June.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> View attachment 102542
> 
> Per directive:
> 
> ...


I think all the application between 12th Jan and 31st Aug will be adjudicated at respective counties.

Find the below link.


----------



## SahooSandhya (3 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Which type of visa you applied? I have applied in jun 2022 long term research visa. But there is no update.


I applied for critical skills visa.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Is there any one contacted the embassy after new directive ?

Today morning I contacted embassy over phone. They said, between Jan to 31 Aug , all applications will be process in head office Pretoria. 

I re insist about the new directive, but they strict to their answer. 

Can you please try to contact embassy and post here the outcomes.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any one contacted the embassy after new directive ?
> 
> Today morning I contacted embassy over phone. They said, between Jan to 31 Aug , all applications will be process in head office Pretoria.
> 
> ...


Can you share the contact number of embassy ?i will contact and share the answer.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Can you share the contact number of embassy ?i will contact and share the answer.


022-24950494


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Hi Every One, is there any recent information from VFS or Embassy?


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

Any one Got Visa for CSV , ICT & other dependent Visas


----------



## kunal1307 (2 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Any one Got Visa for CSV , ICT & other dependent Visas


Still no update i have applied for CSV.
I called in VFS India but they said its with DHA and they don't have anymore update.
I called in DHA Pretoria office but they are not picking up the phone


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Any one Got Visa for CSV , ICT & other dependent Visas


@Sunul,

No update, I have contacted the VFS, Their reply is, all our applications will be processed along with current applications, Consulate will not given any priority for pending applications. ( Jan12th ~Aug31st) 

Also they informed, normal processing time is 60 Days, So all of us have to wait until December.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> Can you share the contact number of embassy ?i will contact and share the answer.


I also contacted the embassy and VFS, the same reply "your application will processed in pritoria. Another update is after November the summer vacation will start and there is no processing in december. It means that we go the visa in january 2023 or in new year.


----------



## royanprincely (2 mo ago)

I had applied for my son's dependent VISA in the month of May 2022 and it's November now and I am still awaiting.. Delhi high commission asked us to wait until 1st week of December.. Anyone got their dependent/visitor's visa from Delhi??


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

royanprincely said:


> I had applied for my son's dependent VISA in the month of May 2022 and it's November now and I am still awaiting.. Delhi high commission asked us to wait until 1st week of December.. Anyone got their dependent/visitor's visa from Delhi??


Same for me.Till now there is no information regarding dependent visa. I have applied in the month of June in Kolkata. How you get the information from Delhi High commission by phone or appointment???


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

karan84 said:


> Same for me.Till now there is no information regarding dependent visas. I applied in the month of June in Kolkata. How you get the information from Delhi High commission by phone or appointment???


+911126149411 - I was told that all the applications are sent to Pretoria but I asked the person based on the advisory on 1st Nov that the DHA has reinstated the missions to adjudicate the applications. Looks like the person was not sure and could be giving a vague statement. I think all the long-term visas will be adjudicated in India itself, those applied in India. Not sure about the timeline. My dependents applied in March and no outcome yet.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

As per Directive 15 all long term visas applied before Sep-22 are processiong in respective embassy where applied in India.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Dear All,
Finally there is a good news for me, Today evening the below message displayed in VFS portal.

*Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 25/11/2022.* 

I think I may receive the VISA Monday or Tuesday.

I applied for ICT VISA.

Application Date 19-05-22.

The same date two my collogues also applied , but their application remains same status.

The good news is , Consulate start issuing the VISA, Hope you all receive the upcoming days. 

Note: My dependent VISA status, Two chidden received the same message , but my Spouse VISA status remain under progress, I don't know why.

I will contact VFS Monday, if any information i will post here.


----------



## SahooSandhya (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Dear All,
> Finally there is a good news for me, Today evening the below message displayed in VFS portal.
> 
> *Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 25/11/2022.*
> ...


Great, I also applied on the same date, let's see if I get any update on monday.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Dear All,
> Finally there is a good news for me, Today evening the below message displayed in VFS portal.
> 
> *Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 25/11/2022.*
> ...


@kumar Congrats - Pls update the status of your dependent also later .. Again congrats @[email protected]


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> @kumar Congrats - Pls update the status of your dependent also later .. Again congrats @[email protected]


Hello Kumar , Do you paid extra amount for dependent children to VFS recently . If yes how much you paid or how much paid initailly visa fee for ICT dependent family visa


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Dear All,
> Finally there is a good news for me, Today evening the below message displayed in VFS portal.
> 
> *Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 25/11/2022.*
> ...


hello kumar,
This friday i also received my visa but my dependent visa status does not change means under progress. They are asking for husband visa copy for approval of dependent spouse visa. What about your case? Have you received such kind of mail?


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> hello kumar,
> This friday i also received my visa but my dependent visa status does not change means under progress. They are asking for husband visa copy for approval of dependent spouse visa. What about your case? Have you received such kind of mail?


 My spouse Status not changed in VFS portal, how ever spouse Visa Also received. They may forget to update in portal. 

Have received your passport??


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> Hello Kumar , Do you paid extra amount for dependent children to VFS recently . If yes how much you paid or how much paid initailly visa fee for ICT dependent family visa


@Sunul,

Recently paid the dependent VISA fees, it is paind by my office mobility team, i have to check with my HR how much they paid.

Monday i will check and reply..


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> @kumar Congrats - Pls update the status of your dependent also later .. Again congrats @[email protected]


All my dependent also received the VISA.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> My spouse Status not changed in VFS portal, how ever spouse Visa Also received. They may forget to update in portal.
> 
> Have received your passport??


YES i RECEIVED MY PASSPORT.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

@[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> @Sunul,
> 
> Recently paid the dependent VISA fees, it is paind by my office mobility team, i have to check with my HR how much they paid.
> 
> Monday i will check and reply..


Thank you @[email protected] - Even i got we paid last week - Can you let me the when you paid the dependent fee again date? and when you got confirmation visa sending via courier ? when you got hand visa date

So that i can relay on dates when i will get visa date...


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> @[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate





Sunul said:


> @[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate


I don't have much idea about requirement of vaccination.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> @[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate





Sunul said:


> Thank you @[email protected] - Even i got we paid last week - Can you let me the when you paid the dependent fee again date? and when you got confirmation visa sending via courier ? when you got hand visa date
> 
> So that i can relay on dates when i will get visa date...


@Saul:

I have paid the additional dependent fee 19th Sep -2022.

25th Nov -2022 I have received the information about VISA sending through courier. Agent received VISA on 26th (Mumbai). I have received the VISA 28th - Nov-2022 In Chennai.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

Sunul said:


> @K[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate





Sunul said:


> @[email protected] @karan84 Do we require Polio and Yellow fever vaccine now if we traveling to SA via Ethiopia / African countries / via Dubai - when we land either way did they asking vaccine certificate


@Sunul 

As per my knowledge for South Africa we must take Yellow vaccination. 

For other African countries, I think polio is must. I am not sure , when I visited for yellow fever vaccination, I noticed that some peoples taken Polio drops, who is going for other African countries. 

I asked the doctor, he replied, for South Africa Polio not required.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> @Saul:
> 
> I have paid the additional dependent fee 19th Sep -2022.
> 
> 25th Nov -2022 I have received the information about VISA sending through courier. Agent received VISA on 26th (Mumbai). I have received the VISA 28th - Nov-2022 In Chennai.


Thank you @[email protected]


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Sunul said:


> Thank you @[email protected]


Yellow fever or Polio vaccination NOT required for South Africa.


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

sri sri said:


> Yellow fever or Polio vaccination NOT required for South Africa.


Yellow fever vaccine must.

Our colleagues went last year , they have taken the yellow fever vaccine. Kindly re check once again'.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Yellow fever vaccine must.
> 
> Our colleagues went last year , they have taken the yellow fever vaccine. Kindly re check once again'.


if we travel via other non-african counties to South africa not requried , if we travel via african countries like Addisababa
@[email protected] -Pls ping me whatsapp to me 9866616582 i have few queries thank you


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

karan84 said:


> hello kumar,
> This friday i also received my visa but my dependent visa status does not change means under progress. They are asking for husband visa copy for approval of dependent spouse visa. What about your case? Have you received such kind of mail?


@ Karan,

Hi hope you have received your spouse VISA.

Some my colleagues, appliied same date but they have not recieved. Just want to understand the VISA clearing sequence.

Can you please share your Application reference number, so that we can understand , how embassy processing the VISA application's.


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> @ Karan,
> 
> Hi hope you have received your spouse VISA.
> 
> ...


Yes even im also looking @karan84 & @[email protected]


----------



## Kaushik1986 (1 mo ago)

I have applied my wife visa(Dependent) for SA from India at April 2022, any idea when it will be come..


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

Kaushik1986 said:


> I have applied my wife visa(Dependent) for SA from India at April 2022, any idea when it will be come..


Nowadays they are issuing the visa for csv ,ICT as a priority: then dependent i think so


----------



## [email protected] (4 mo ago)

HI all,

I ahve reached South Africa and started working with my employer. Is there any one received the VISA recently, kindly post here.

Two of my colleagues applied with me still they not received VISA.


----------



## karan84 (4 mo ago)

Yes I received my visa along my dependent visa this month.


----------



## NPRADEE3 (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> HI all,
> 
> I ahve reached South Africa and started working with my employer. Is there any one received the VISA recently, kindly post here.
> 
> Two of my colleagues applied with me still they not received VISA.





karan84 said:


> Y


----------



## NPRADEE3 (3 mo ago)

Hi Karan, did you pay additional fees for dependent visa? If yes , when?


----------



## NPRADEE3 (3 mo ago)

My agent doubts my application could be lost. Anybody faced similar issue?


----------



## Sunul (3 mo ago)

NPRADEE3 said:


> My agent doubts my application could be lost. Anybody faced similar issue?


Thats not true ,you can walk down and enqurie


----------



## Kaushik1986 (1 mo ago)

Now I got my dependent visa, applied on April 2022


----------

